# Joe M’s Orange Mead



## PolishWineP

Finally got some pictures of it! Isn't it beautiful!


----------



## masta

Very nice PWP !


----------



## Harry

Looks really good PWP, i took the Oranges outt of mine today , They were looking kinda funkey, They have been in a month, It taste good too i used a dark honey just to try and see if it does ok , So for its good and starting to clear up


Good luck 


Harry


----------



## jobe05

PWP: That looks GREAT!






It looks like you did something I haven't seen anyone do yet. I have heard a lot of people say they took the oranges out due to looking funkey, same as Harry above. It appears that you left your orange in bigger chunks. And I'm wondering if that would make a difference? Less surface area?


I thought about that when I made mine and left several good size peices and put in the carboy (3 Gal.), but ya can't find them now..... but the smaller ones around the upper edges are looking a little wilted right now, not funkey, just wilted. I would be curious to see when they come out if thebigger chunks held up better.


Harry: Did you leave yours oranges peices bigger, or smaller wedges?


----------



## PolishWineP

Jobe, I really tried to follow the directions in the recipe to a T. The recipe said to cut each orange into at least 8 pieces, and I did at least that. Just remember this is a3 gallon batch. (If I'm going to mess up the kitchen I'm going to make it worth my while!



) I just started this last weekend, so we'll give it time to get all funkly looking like everyone elses. I'll give it a few weeks and post another picture. 


What I want to know is what the raisins look like when this is done. Should we consider chopping or grinding them in the future or should we just continue to see if we can actually follow directions?



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## MedPretzel

Looks great!


----------



## Fruit n Nut

Looking good PWP






The raisins will look a little worse for wear than when they were added after the fermentation is complete



I'm still uncertain as to what purpose they achieve when added whole



I wouldn't think that the yeasties will be able to penetrate the skins and break them down...but as the recipe calls for them to be added whole there must (no pun intended) be a reason


----------



## jobe05

"What I want to know is what the raisins look like when this is done. Should we consider chopping or grinding them in the future or should we just continue to see if we can actually follow directions? "





I can show you what cut up Raisins look like when it blowa and lands on the ceiling and Kitchen walls






Needless to say, My wife is very upset about it. But we have both been sick all week and haven't had the ambiton to clean it. I'll get some pictures first.


----------



## PolishWineP

Oh no!



What a mess! I had added a little water and it was enough to kick the fermentation into high gear and it filled the air lock with must, but that was the worst of it. Hope there's no staining!


----------



## Harry

Jobe05


I sliced them and squeezed them into the carboy, I made me a long hook (stainless steel welding rod) to retrieve them , They were soft and came rite out i left the raisins in. 


Harry


----------



## geocorn

I just want to know how much trouble it is to get the oranges OUT of the carboy.


----------



## Steve in KC

George...


If you read through all 15 pages of that thread I posted in the mead forum, it is covered in there. The slices will sink to the bottom just before it's done. After racking off of the punky fruit, they are soft enough to slide out of the mouth of the carboy.


----------



## PolishWineP

We have a cork retriever that I got from George for Bert's birthday this year. He's thinking we can use THAT to pull anything that looks scary. But really,I am going to TRY TO FOLLOW ALL DIRECTIONS.



I don't make resolutions at the New Year, I make them throughout the year. It gives me hope that I'll succeed! Following a recipe is not my strong suit!


----------



## PolishWineP

I had a sample yesterday. My goodness that is sweet! I'm looking forward to trying it again in a few weeks when some of the sweetness is gone. It's still cooking nicely, too.


----------



## masta

PWP,


When it is done please post starting and finishing SG so we can get an idea of the alcohol tolerance of the bread yeast. 


I don't really like the sweet stuff and my Orange Blossom Cyser finished up at 1.020 and I consider this a dessert mead.


----------



## PolishWineP

Sorry, but I had to use a wine yeast. My bread yeast had croaked of old age. Guess I'll have to try another batch with fresh bread yeast!


----------



## Waldo

That really looks super good to me PWP.



I am going to have to try me a batch as soon as I get a carboy free.


----------



## masta

Wine yeast is better since others who have made this said it finishes very sweet.


I would be interested in the numbers anyway with specifics on yeast used and any other variations from the original recipe.


Thanks!


----------



## MedPretzel

masta said:


> Wine yeast is better since others who have made this said it finishes very sweet.







And very orangey...


----------



## jobe05

does any one know if there would be a way to re-start this with a higher alcohol tolerant yeast. It'll finish hotter but not as sweet......


I didn't do a SG reading on mine when I started it, being my first mead I didn't know you could. I figured with Honey I wouldn't get a reading because it was so thick and the directions didn't say anything about a starting SG.....


----------



## PolishWineP

Okay folks, here's a dirty little secret about me. I hate paperwork. I try to avoid it. 2 nights after I started it and Poor Bert wanted to know what the SG was, I told him I didn't know because I'm following the directions to a T. I couldn't tell you which yeast I used because looked in the bag in the fridge, found one that there was more than 1 in there, poured it in and tossed the package. Of course, Poor Bert wanted to know what I had used but I gave him that vacant-teenager-you-have-got-to-be-kidding-me look.




Poor Bert! I told him I was excited about doing this mead because I don't have to do all that stuff.



I'll see if I can figure out which yeast I used though. I know where in the bad it was, so there is a chance. I swear that he must have put some of you up to asking me these questions!


----------



## Fruit n Nut

If its any comfort PWP, when I do my cider or cyser batches I'm not as particular with all the info either as its normally a case of bung it all in and away it goes, although I do take a starting and a finishing SG


----------



## masta

No prob PWP...Based on my handy mead calculator: If you followed the recipe with 3.5 lbs of honey per gal this will give you a starting reading of ~1.128 SG / 17.37 ABV Potential.


This is what I had for a starting gravity on my Orange Blossom Cyser and using Lalvin D-47 yeast it finished up at 1.020 SG which is a bit too sweet for me but ok as a desert wine.


----------



## PolishWineP

Thanks guys. One hates to think one is the only lazy one!



It's good to know others understand what it's like to not be all et'up about doing paperwork and numbers...


----------



## MedPretzel

I am a total _virtual_ neatfreak. In real life... *Slob* to the tenth degree.


I almost never write things down, or think, "I'll remember that I added _xyz_" and I don't.


I now have my old laptop (barely runs XP, but does the job) down in my "wine lab" which is hooked up to a wireless network. I have a word document running constantly, and it is always saved to a "shared documents" folder. So, when I'm in my office (attic), I have access to the document I updated in my wine cellar (basement). This means, you guys get the latest info on my wines. Otherwise, I'd never know nuthin' about my wines. 


I'm lazy, so at least I don't have to run down 3 flights of stairs.





Now why can't _laundry_ be that easy?!?!?














Also, now you know why I forget to update pictures so often. I either leave the camera in the basement, or in the attic. Wherever I think of it, it's in the opposite place.



*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## jobe05

Xmas Idea for Martina...........


CELLAR CAM!


----------



## Dean

I didn't take an SG of mine either as I was following directions. I did use Fleischman's bread yeast original kind, not the kind that says for bread machines. So, it was traditional bread yeast. My jar of it was fresh as I do make a lot of bread (both in machine and the old fashioned way). I started it on October 13th. I know the instuctions say to forget about it, but I didn't. Today I took a reading and a little taste. Well, it is sitting at about 0.998!!! I had no idea that bread yeast could ferment dry?!?! So, I tasted it, and yep, it is getting dry alright. I used the conversion of 4.3 cups of honey should = 3.5lbs of it. But I'm really surpised that it went this dry. Does anyone know what the alcohol tolerance is of bread yeast?


----------



## Waldo

Not sure now Dean but before, I thought it was no more than 7-8%


----------



## MedPretzel

jobe05 said:


> Xmas Idea for Martina...........
> 
> 
> CELLAR CAM!







That is too funny!!!


----------



## Dean

hmmmmm. I wonder if I maybe had extra yeasts floating around in my wine making room that possibly took hold of it instead?I normally use EC-1118 which is supposed to be a killer yeast and will take hold of any fermentation as the dominant yeast. Either that, or I just lucked out. At any rate, it tastes quite dry with a distinctive alcohol hotness to it.


----------



## masta

Not sure what conversion you used Dean but when I plug in 4.3 cups of honey to one gallon batch I get a SG of 1.062 and ABV of 8.15% which makes sense according to what others have said. 


Calculator alsoconverted 4.3 cups = 1.68 lbs honey


----------



## Dean

Thanks Masta! Looks like I made a boo boo on the formula then, and no wonder it fermented it dry! Someone on winepress had said that the conversion came out to 4.x cups of honey.


Is there any chance I can add the extra honey, another 4+ cups of it and still keep it fermenting? What would you do to bring it to the correct volume of honey? Should I try to make a starter with another type of yeast as well?


----------



## masta

I found some more info on this recipe in regards to yeast and SG. The recipe calls for using Fleischman's regular active dry yeast not the fast-rising yeast (RapidRise/Bread Machine Yeast). If you follow the recipe your final SG should be ~1.020 and the ABV will be 14%.


Pretty impressive alcohol tolerance for bread yeast!


Dean, I would go ahead and add the remaining honey and make a starter with the same yeast (maybe throw in some nutrient) and see how it goes. If it works wellit will be more great knowledge to share on restartingthis meadwith bread yeast.


If it doesn't restart you could always select another yeast with the same alcohol tolerance such as Lalvin D-47 and restart with that.


Thanks and keep us informed


----------



## summersolstice

Masta posted: Calculator alsoconverted 4.3 cups = 1.68 lbs honey


As I indicated on the other discussion group, I found this info on the Sue Bee Honey website under FAQs:


Honey is sold by weight. In the United States, this means in pounds or avoirdupois ounces. Unfortunately, we also measure volume in units called fluid ounces. The units are not equal; in fact, 1 cup of honey (8 fluid ounces) weighs approximately 12 ounces (avoirdupois)-- *in other words, the 12 ounce jar of honey that you purchase will fill one cup. *


*http://www.suebee.com/honey/honey_faq.asp#11
*


So, by this formula,4 cups equals 3 pounds, right?Hey, I'll admit I'm no rocket scientist when it comes to math but I just don't see how we're getting such inequalities in measurements.


Joe calls for 3.5 pounds of honey. Using the above calculations, 3.5 pounds equals 4.6 cups.












<H1></H1>


----------



## masta

I understand your frustration as I ran into the problem with conversion from weight to volume last night when I was trying to figure this out. My numbers didn't didn't jive but I was tired from a long day so I gave up....but trust me I will figure this out and post the answers as to why it doesn't work.


I really hate not knowing why it does add up!!!!!


----------



## MedPretzel

Mine has been in the bottle (i.e. bottled) since 9-22-05.


I opened up a beer bottle of it tonight.


I used less oranges and added a handful of blueberries instead of raisins. I like it. It's not such an overtone of orange rind as it was at bottling. I think if I wait even longer, it will get better. It seems smooth already, although I am not a mead-maker or drinker. 


Minelacks a little bite. I've only drunk very sweet mead in Europe once, so I am not sure if it's the lack of raisins or what. The color is very light.


----------



## MedPretzel

Alrighty, I thought I'd post a pic with and without flash of my one and only mead (see? the camera is now upstairs!):


With flash:











And without a flash:














Very clear, with a bit of dusting at the bottom of the bottle. I think I bottled too soon.


----------



## masta

Looks great!


----------



## MedPretzel

Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Harry

Beautiful jobMartina and beautiful glass also


----------



## Waldo

Oh I have such a need. For my daughter, such a lovely Mead.


----------



## masta

All in good time my friend, all in good time!


----------



## jobe05

Mine is fermenting very slow..... a bubble every few minutes or so. I took an SG reading and it still at 1.080



.


So I pulled a no-no...... I added just a little more Yeast.... about a quarter of a package. It's now bubbling out about ever 2-3 seconds. Also I noticed that the fruit on top was hard crusted, like sugar chrystals, but just one solid mass. I wonder if this could have been stopping the co2 from escaping.


----------



## PolishWineP

Martina, It is beautiful! Hope my comes out that nicely. I think I'll have to get some beer bottle caps to go with my bottles and capper. Usually don't need a big bottle of mead...


----------



## Dean

Ok, I have actually measured the honey I used. 1 cup of the honey I used on my scale measured exactly 12oz in weight! So, I actually did use the right amount of honey, however, mine fermented dry by some freak of nature. I didn't want to add another 4 cups of honey blindly, so I thought it best to take the measurement. I'm glad I did. I tasted it again, and it is high in alcohol content from what I can tell. I ususally drink gin martinis which are pretty much straight up, so I think I can detect the high alcohol level. Of course I don't have anything other than my mouth for this subjective testing. I'm going to add a little more honey now to bring the SG up a little higher and maybe more honey character.


----------



## PolishWineP

May the force be with you and may the bees watch over you. Bet you do know just by taste if something is high in alcohol!



But do keep us posted.


----------



## PolishWineP

I took another taste yesterday. The sweetness has dropped a bit and no, I didn't take an SG.


----------



## masta

Dean &amp; Rule G


You must have used some really active bread yeast or have a special technique to get it to ferment completely....great job!






I still have not been able to get any info from the person who made the mead calculator but I agree on your weight and measurement of the honey. There can some variations in the weight of honey due to the type and when during the season it is collected.


Using the standard of 1 gal = 12 lbs and 1 cup = 12 oz will work most of the time really well.


What threw me off was the mead calculator and yourbatch fermenting dry which didn't support the standard calculation of volume = weight as noted above.


I should have thought about it moreand realized something was wrong with the calculations. 


Sorry if I caused any confusion with my not thinking it through and jumping the gun....


----------



## smurfe

I am going to be making another batch of this recipe soon. I will try to remember to actually take readings and record them. 


I made a gallon batch of this recipe a few months back and was oh so proud, It was the first "scratch" type wine I made and it turned out great. We had a bottle of a commercial Mead here and compared the two and they were close to identical. I


really recommend this recipe to anyone who want to experiment. I followed the directions to the "T" and had a perfect batch occur, plus it was just a lot of fun. I want to get a 3 gallon carboy and try a bigger batch. I only got like 4 bottles out of the gallon batch I made.


Smurfe


----------



## RAMROD

Ok here is my Mead volcano, also notice the good use of the disposable food pan cover witch saved me a mess!


----------



## PolishWineP

Are you going to name your volcano? Guess it doesn't need any stirring!


----------



## masta

A sign of great yeast....good job!


----------



## smurfe

My gallon recipe I made did the same thing, not that bad but still backed up in the airlock. It was a mess.


Smurfe


----------



## RAMROD

It had been setting with no activity for the past 4 days so I toped up with some O2 and wham Mount Saint Mead. I used the packet of Fleischman's bread yeast.


----------



## PolishWineP

Hmmm... sounds like something that happened to me a few weeks ago!



One of our cats announces the problem in the air lock. Good kitty! I clean it often. Love the name!


----------



## RAMROD

LOL Thank You!


----------



## PolishWineP

I'm still holding strong and doing my best to follow the directions for the Joe M. Ancient Orange Mead. The fruit is starting to show it's age, but I'm not pulling it yet. There is still some activity in it. 


I sampled it yesterday and it's lost quite a bit of the heavy sweetness and the orange flavor is coming through. Quite delish!


----------



## smurfe

I tasted a sample from a batch I bottled in Oct. It was quite delicious if you like sweet stuff and I mean sweet. It did have a pronounced orange flavor as well as the Cinnamon in the background. If I liked sweet wines or liquors, I would be hooked on it.I am sure it would meet anyones expectations. 


We have a girl at work who's father makes Muscadine wine. She brought us a few bottles of it to try. It was as sweet or sweeter that this Mead is. WOW. Will kill a Diabetic.


I made a gallon batch before. Might try a 3 or 5 gallon batch next. I am sure I will acquire a taste for it plus everyone else that tried it who likes sweet wines has been raving about it. I have one bottle left LOL


Smurfe


----------



## PolishWineP

And really, if you're going to dirty some equipment, you may as well make it worth your while!


----------



## PolishWineP

Today my son Brian helped me rack my Joe M Orange Mead. With the fruit on the top, sediment on the bottom and granddaughter in the bouncy seat, I needed all the help I could get!


Carboy right before racking.








Close-up of fruit still on top.








I love shooting pics inside carboys!



Here's the fruit still in the carboy, sitting on top of the lees.








Brian removed the fruit from the carboy for me. He would doa shake, reach and pull with fingers, repeat. He didn't have too much trouble getting it all out.








He's such a nice boy!


Here's my almost 3 gallons with marbles in the bottom. I took the FizzX to it and added 3 campton tabs. There's still some bubbling going on, but I think that will be short-lived. I also broke down and took an S.G. 1.030 is where it is. Or was. Or what it will be. (Trivia! Think back to the late 60s, early 70s. Who said that?) (No! There's no prize other than pride and 15 minutes of fame!)








Oh! I almost forgot!



It tastes nice. I also tasted a raisin and it tastes like orange.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Don't waste those rasins....




That looks so good and am sure it tastes great too.


----------



## Waldo

Great job PWP



Sure looks yummy


----------



## PolishWineP

The raisins scare me right now. I think the composter will get the stuff. I don't even want to feed it to the birds and squirrels. I'd hate to get hit with a lawsuit or dram law after serving birds who then flew drunk!



Or squirrels who tried to make friends with some ferral cat!



Maybe I'll put them in the raspberry patch and be able to pick pre-fermented raspberries this summer!


----------



## PolishWineP

I stirred in the bentonite the other day and it's working really well. I need some info from the forum members though.


When you've made the Joe M Orange Mead according to the directions of stuffing everything into the carboy and leaving it alone for a long time, when did you use your fining agent? What did you use? Which methods did you use? Are you satisfied with the results? 


Always looking for the best way to do things while making wine!


----------



## Harry

I didn't use any fining on my AO It cleared up on its own and very clear at that. I left alone for 9 weeks.


Harry


----------



## smurfe

PolishWineP said:


> I stirred in the bentonite the other day and it's working really well. I need some info from the forum members though.
> 
> 
> When you've made the Joe M Orange Mead according to the directions of stuffing everything into the carboy and leaving it alone for a long time, when did you use your fining agent? What did you use? Which methods did you use? Are you satisfied with the results?
> 
> 
> Always looking for the best way to do things while making wine!




I didn't use any either. I did it exactly as the directions stated to the "T" mine came out clear as well. I did run it through my Mini-Jet as well. It is absolutely crystal clear. Mine sat for 8-9 weeks as well. 


What I wished I would of done was added some sulfites or preservative. How long will this stuff last in the bottle? Will it improve with age or spoil with age? Anyone know?


Smurfe


----------



## masta

Sulfites are produced during the fermentation of your mead so the end product is not completely sulfite free even if you didn't add any extra.


The amount of sulfites produced during fermentation is different based on the yeast used...for example Lalvin EC-1118 will produce between 30 - 50 ppm of sulfites during fermentation.


From my research many meadmakers do not any extra to their meads and don't have any problems. I believe mead is less prone to bacterial infection due to the natural anti-bacterial properties of honey.


----------



## PolishWineP

Guess I'll have to try again, following through till when the fruit drops on it's own. I got impatient.



It showed no signs of dropping so I took matters into my own hands. Try, try again!


----------



## PolishWineP

From Masta: From my research many meadmakers do not any extra to their meads and don't have any problems. I believe mead is less prone to bacterial infection due to the natural anti-bacterial properties of honey.


Too bad we can't sell our meads! We could sell them as _All Natural Anti-Bacterial Tonics!



_*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## smurfe

PolishWineP said:


> Guess I'll have to try again, following through till when the fruit drops on it's own. I got impatient.
> 
> 
> 
> It showed no signs of dropping so I took matters into my own hands. Try, try again!




Now remember, per directions it says the fruit don't have to fall. If it's clear, it's done. My batch the fruit didn't fall and it had been clear close to a week. If I remember it says it would of taken another couple weeks or so for the fruit to fall. Mine came out exactly like it was supposed to. I bought a commercial bottle of Mead at the local World Market store and mine tasted identical to it. I was quite surprised.


Smurfe


----------



## jcnoren

Mead is done...How do you get the 1 gallon carboy clean? I guess I need a new bottle brush or something. When the carboy dries the interior has what looks like hard water spots/flim. I am thinking possibly since this is my first mead that the honey has something to do with it. Edmonton has hard water but I have never experienced this problem before.


Suggestions? Thank you.


JC


----------



## masta

I use C-Brite to clean all my equipment and have not run into anything that didn't come clean yet.


----------



## Dean

Yep, Diversol, C-Brite, "pink stuff" works wonders to get all my carboys clean. When there is a REALLY tough job, I use TSP and no dirt/grease/glue stands up to that.


----------



## djcoop

Question: Why the marbels?? If we guess how many are in there do we wine a bottle of the product or something


----------



## masta

Marbles are used to help fill the void in a carboy instead of topping up when you don't have correct product to use.


----------



## PolishWineP

Oh DJ! I love your guess!



I might have to bring a bottle of wine to you in Texas just for creative thinking! You'll be there, right?


----------



## djcoop

Princess


I will be there for the mixer Friday night, but I don't know if I will be able to make it on Saturday. With the kids, May is a huge month (dance receitals, confirmation, end of school, oh and work). I work weekends and I am already having to schedule so much time off for the month of May. Maybe I can develop jungle fever or something



. 


I've never had mead before, but it looks amazing!


d


----------



## PolishWineP

I'll try to get the mead bottled by then...


----------



## smurfe

Well, I made another batch of this but instead of oranges I used a bag of Kumquats my father-in-law gave me. I finally bottled it a couple days ago. It is quite sweet like the last batch of orange I made. Very smooth and mellow. Not as "hot" as the last batch I made. 


I have read all of these posts and similar in other forums and many are concerned about the fruit not falling. I have found that it is CO2 that keep the fruit floating. I did the Vaccu-Vin trick on this batch and all the fruit fell immediately after it was degassed. 


I will say though that I wished I had racked it before degassing though. I lost a lot of liquid and picked up a lot of solids from the thick layer of fruit and stuff on the bottom. I guess if you just had a few orange slices in there though it would be different. I had 6 inches of kumquats and such in the bottom of my carboy. 


After all was done I ended up with 33 375ml bottles of a pretty good Mead. Once again I have amazed myself that i can actually do this. 


Steve


















































*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## smurfe

Time to re-generate yet another old thread. 


I was wondering about the aging potential of this Mead. Will it "evolve" any like the grape wines do with ageor stay pretty well as is for it's life? It was pretty good at bottling and the samples tried after a month in the bottle were good with no difference in flavor detected. 


Has anyonemade this and aged it any length of time and noticed a difference? I ask because I am thinking of entering the Kumquat in a competition but it will only be 3 months in the bottle at judging time.


Smurfe


----------



## Axl!

Hey everybody,




I have 2 Gallons of this maturing in bulk from six months ago. The first as the recipe reads, the second i used lemons and limes instead of oranges, well worth a try, Smells divine looks and taste's fantastic. I'd say i could bottle it now but i have this thing of maturing wines for at least a year before they even see a bottle.









Axl


----------



## PolishWineP

Axl,
It sounds like we need a Foreign Exchange Program! I would love to try some of your lemon/lime version! I love lime! Would this make me a limey?


----------



## Axl!

Ado Princess,




The Foreign Exchange Program sounds like a great idea, firstly though you must adopt a certain amount of the limey lingo.






For starters, "Aye up me duck" and "Ah do chuck" even "Ow bist yer" and "i aint got the foggiest". Master these phrases and your well on your way, good old blighty awaits you.


----------



## jojo

SG 1.121 


my raisins sank to the bottom









*Edited by: jojo *


----------



## Wade E

Yumm, that looks scrum diddly umptious


----------



## jojo

when the ferment took off the raisins rose


----------



## PolishWineP

I'm going to open a bottle of mine this afternoon! I haven't had any of it since I started it a year ago, last deer hunting season. (Yes, I seem to start wines while Poor Bert is off hunting so that I can do as I jolly well please without someone asking loads of questions and telling me I should be doing certain things.)


----------



## smurfe

I tried a bottle of mine as well the other night. It was the kumquat experiment I tried last year. It is quite nice. I did not notice any change in flavor or body since it has been bottled. I was wondering this a while back if this recipe would develop with age. It has been bottled about 9 months now. Like I said, it was quite nice though and tells me that this recipe is basically ready to drink when it is done fermenting and cleared. I am starting to develop a taste for it as well as I am not a fan of sweet wines but this one has helped me to broaden my tastes and develop my palate a little bit more.


Smurfe


----------



## PolishWineP

I tried my Joe M last night. The first few sips had a rather perfumey flavor to them. Odd. But after the first few sips that flavor was gone. It's also very sweet the first few sips, but that too seems to diminish.


----------



## jcnoren

My latest batch of A.O.M I used creamy honey instead of liquid honey, and for the first time my oranges dropped to the bottom. My prior 4batches, even after aging 3 monthsrequireddegassing inorder to get the oranges to drop.


So my question is hasanyone else noticed that the use of creamed honeyseems to cause the oranges to drop?

JC


----------



## Waldo

PolishWineP said:


> I tried my Joe M last night. The first few sips had a rather perfumey flavor to them. Odd. But after the first few sips that flavor was gone. It's also very sweet the first few sips, but that too seems to diminish.




How big were those "sips" Princess?


----------



## Spidy67

found this on the net at a mead site.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
*Type
*</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
*Alc. Tol.
*</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
*Temp.
*</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
*Flocculation
*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Lalvin RC212
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
12 - 14%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
59-86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Lalvin 71B-1122
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
14%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
59-86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Med
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Lalvin ICV-D47
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
12 - 14%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
50-86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Med
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Lalvin EC-1118
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
18%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
45-95º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Lalvin K1-V1116
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
18 - 20%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
59-86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Red Star Pasteur Champagne
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
18%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
59–86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Med-Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Red Star Cotes Des Blancs (Epernay II)
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
12 - 14%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
64-86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Red Star Flor Sherry
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
18 – 20%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
59–86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Red Star Montrachet Yeast
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
13%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
59-86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Red Star Premier Cuvee
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
18%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
45-95º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Red Star Pasteur Red
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
16%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
64-86º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Danstar Nottingham
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
12 - 15%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
57–70º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
High
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Danstar Windsor
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
12 - 15%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
64–74º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
High
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Doric Ale Yeast
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
12%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
62–72º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Med
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
White Labs WLP720- Sweet Mead/ Wine
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
15%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
70–75º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Wyeast 3632 Mead, Dry
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
18%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
55–75º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
High
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Wyeast 3184 Mead, Sweet
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
11%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
65–75º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
High
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Wyeast 3021 Prise de Mousse Champagne
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
17%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
55–75º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
High
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Wyeast 3242 Chablis
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
12 - 13%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
55–75º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
High
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Wyeast 3267 Bordeaux
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
14%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
60-90º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
Med-Low
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
Wyeast Eau de Vie
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
21%
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>
65-80º F
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
High
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 223px" vAlign=top>
*Fleishmann's Bread Yeast*
</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 120px" vAlign=top>
*12%
*</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 132px" vAlign=top>

</TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 115px" vAlign=top>
*High
*</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Wade E

Thats a great list there Spidy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## acesover

i think i must up? checked the sg of my mead tonight and is down to .990 and it started at 1.114 only 10 days ago. i did use fleshmans rapid rise yeast. does this sound right.should my starting sg have beenhigher?


----------



## Wade E

That is not the Flieshans yeast that is supposed to be used. i still didnt think that it would ferment that dry with any bread yeast though.


----------



## acesover

someone said that the rapid rise (i used by mistake) wouldnt get to a high alochol level but it seems to have. does that drop in sg seem normal for 10 days? can i back sweeten with honey?


----------



## smurfe

Even using the correct bread yeast, sometimes it will ferment to dry. I had one batch ferment dry. You can back sweeten but you should stabilize first with some Sorbate to assure that fermentation doesn't continue.


----------



## Wade E

My calc. says 16.5%! Thats pretty dang high for a bread yeast!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I started three one gal batches in December, all fermented to dry. I have made several meads, these were the first I used the "Ancient" recipe, and Fleischmann's yeast ...Maybe you need Wade's Flieshans...Sounds organic.


----------



## Wade E

Very funny JWM!



I used Cotes Des Blanc and I finished off at 1.028 which was right where I was hoping it would stop, I had guessed 1.025, close enough for me which gave me 12.25% abv.


----------



## acesover

wade what was your starting sg on that batch? and at that ending sg did it finish sweet?


----------

